# Need new drivetrain.



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I've got a worn 9spd Ultegra drivetrain (with DA rear)...the shifters rattle and it is not shifting well anymore. The crank is scuffed and deeply scratched...needs BB.
So, time to upgrade and dump some weight. 
What is a nice upgrade from old Ultegra? I am certainly willing to use 'other than Shimano/Sram' crankset in order to drop weight...but must be light and 'budget minded'.
I would like to move to compact.
I hear that Sram Red is a nice move for the shifters and derail...but will take some adjusting to the way it shifts. 
So, in summary: Shifters, FD, RD, Crankset, cogset (but you would have to know my #'s)
Light, budget minded...lighter than the old Ultegra setup I have.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'd go with the SRAM Rival grouppo with a Force crank.

For the most part, all the SRAM groups are mechanically the same...except the Red has the "Zero Loss" on the rear shifter. The differences are mainly in the materials that parts are constructed of for weight savings.

I've have no shifting issues after the first tune up after the initial install. If the person doing the adjusting knows how to adjust SRAM...reliability won't be an issue.

I went from a Shimano Tiagra setup to a SRAM Force with a Red crank. My setup has been running smooth ever since...and I dropped about a pound off the bike.

Check GVH bikes. They have the best prices that I have seen for SRAM components.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

IMHO, the Rival group is the best deal in cycling period. The Force group coming in second then probably a CAAD9 frame set (I'm biased). I switched from Shim to SRAM, and haven't looked back. SRAM is light and reliable - hard to beat. 

If I was piecing out a group and balancing weight/cost I would go Rival brifters, FD, brakes; Force crank and chain; Red 11-28 cassette, RD. This group would be a touch off of Dura Ace's weight and about half the price. But if you went full Rival you are still lighter than Ultegra and reliability would be the same as Force/Red.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

Sram all the way.
Chicago represent.


----------



## C Dunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

There is no real point to get rival with a force crank. There is only a 38g difference in weight.

CRC and wiggle are doing really good deals on 6700 ultegra and Ultegra SL. 

If you can handle the hideous stickers, 2010 force is very light. Shifting on SRAM is pretty intuitive. However, if you use a compact (and shift lots up front) get shimano, as SRAM front shifting is pretty pedestrian to say the least.

For my money, 6700 was geat deal. A DA cassette will drop 80g if that is you concern. I am a shimano fan, and did not like SRAM for the while I was on it (team sponsorship) shifting is kinda delicate and tempramenal. 

If you want light, get RED if you have the money, or Force with a set of planet X brakes (same cost as groupset brakes, almost the performance and -90g) Add a DA cassette and you'll be just about as light as it gets for a groupo.

Campy is lovely, well made and surprisingly light. It makes SRAM look like lego. If I could afford record or SR, I'd do it.

Rival is the budget group of choice. If your budget only goes to 105/rival, get rival.

You generally have to spend BIG money to get cranks lighter than the groupset ones, and they often are less stiff. Save that weight in cassette or brakes. Or better yet, put it towards wheels or other parts. Moving, mechanical parts are an expensive place to save weight.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

If you look hard enough, you can find good deals on a new DA 7800 gruppo (8 pieces). The shifting and braking is surprisingly better than Ultegra 9sp and even 9sp DA. The chainrings last for ages if you routinely replace the chain every 4k or so. You'd drop a half pound or so, I think.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

C Dunlop said:


> There is no real point to get rival with a force crank. There is only a 38g difference in weight..


How about if you have a BB30 bottom bracket?


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

BTW, there have been Fulcrum cranks floating around for super cheap. lighter then RED and DA.

I got some for $250, and with a 2010 Force kit im going to be set.

Crank weight is Srams only weak link.


----------

